# wifi non va gentoo-sources-3.8.13

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti,

lo so che il mio intervento non fa testo pero' e' solo per rendere noto a chi che come me utilizza gentoo-sources-3.8.13 e non vuole saperne di funzionare la rete wifi ne' con networkmanager ne' con wicd o altro.

e' bastato rimettere gentoo-sources-3.4.48 e come per incanto tutto funzia. questo ha funzionato su installazione fresca di qualche giorno. 

provero' la rete wifi poi su un un'altra installazione che ho e che non ho ancora verificato, avendo utilizzato uno stage 3 di ottobre 2012, se non ricordo male...

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai una atheros ed rfkill nella configurazione ricorda che ti serve CONFIG_CMDLINE="rfkill.master_switch_mode=2", no hai citato il classico wpa_supplicant con le opzioni di debug, quello ti dice che è tutto a posto.

Se hai riciclato la configurazione ti invito a rivederla via menuconfig perché alcune cose sono cambiate, proprio nelle variabili del .config ed oldconfig mi ha tolto molte cose (non ricordo su quale versione e vado di fretta).

Spero ti sia utile per iniziare a capire cosa è successo.

----------

## tornadomig

ciao e grazie della  risposta.

con la nuova installazione, dove risiede gentoo-sources-3.8.13 e adesso anche 3.4.48 non ho cambiato nulla come configurazione.

ho atheros usb e ralink in pci, per la cronaca. flaggando dove so durante la compilazione del kernel, mi e' sempre andata bene fino ad ora eccetto col 3.8.13 e questo ultimo stage 3.

perdona l'ignoranza, ma  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_CMDLINE="rfkill.master_switch_mode=2

  dove risiede? nella compilazione del kernel o in quale file?

nel limite del mio possibile, mi interesserebbe capire il quid. grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi usarlo da linea di comando o configurarlo da makemenuconfig in processor type -> built-in command line (per la prossima volta impara che digitando / in menuconfig puoi cercare le variabili. Preferibile rispetto all'indicare il percorso di menu che può facilmente cambiare).

Serve a disabilitare il lock sw di default per il driver atheros (potresti provare con rfkill list a vedere se rientri in questa categoria) secondo le versioni del kernel. Altrimenti c'era qualcosa su phy device da abilitare o disabilitare nel menu USB, scusa se sono impreciso ma non ho il pc linux davanti e non ricordo la variabile esatta.

Riciclando la configurazione da 3.7 a 3.8 o 3.9 mi sono trovato con diverse variabili scombinate tra cui proprio le schede wifi.

Sicuro che fosse l'ultima cosa da verificare ci ho messo un pò a capire il problema.

Fatti un giro per verificare che sia tutto a posto.

Oppure potrebbe il solito problema di udev che non funziona bene con gli ultimi kernel.

ifconfig -a le riporta? C'è qualcosa nei log quanto provi?

----------

## bandreabis

Medesimo problema con

```
06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)

```

da 3.7.10 a 3.8.13

----------

## tornadomig

allora, procediamo con ordine. per la cronaca ora posto ifconfig -a di un'installazione ad oggi performante e tuttora funzionante (ottobre 2012) dove wlan0 e' ralink pci modulo rt2800. qui uso wicd ma non ho toccato net.eth0. ho solo installato wicd e avviato il demone. ripeto, avro' fatto 3-4 kernel-upgrade con genkernel e funziona tutto, almeno credo...

```
gentoomania ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:24:8c:0f:59:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 2  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 336  bytes 29784 (29.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 336  bytes 29784 (29.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.106  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::16d6:4dff:fea6:dee0  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 14:d6:4d:a6:de:e0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5281  bytes 4748437 (4.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4956  bytes 917331 (895.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

serve la configurazione del kernel? o altro?

adesso metto ifconfig -a dell'installazione di qualche giorno fa...un momento di pazienza che monto il drive ssd

grazie sempre dell'interessamento e pazienza!   :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

```
# ifconfig -a

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.107  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::224:8cff:fe0f:59ae  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:24:8c:0f:59:ae  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 47  bytes 18706 (18.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 73  bytes 6842 (6.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 3  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 120  bytes 9888 (9.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 120  bytes 9888 (9.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp6s1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 14:d6:4d:a6:de:e0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

questa e' la nuova installazione, compiuta qualche giorno fa...  :Wink: 

----------

